# For sale: Penn spinfisher V 6500 mint condition



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello,

I have too many reels and up for sale is an as new Penn spinfisher V 6500. Very low mileage and it is in absolutely new condition. 

The photo is attach to this thread. 

$125 shipped.

Please contact me at [email protected] or PM me if you are interested. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Price reduced $100 shipped


----------



## Byrd'sWord (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll take it for $100 shipped.


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

That will do. I can sell you at that price. I have too many reels....


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Sold. Thank you.


----------

